# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > آموزش: دانلود آموزش  opengl   از سایت informit.com

## ahmad65

سلام نمیدونم اینکه دارم لینک دانلود آموزش غیر رایگان میزارم خلاف قوانین سایت هست یا نه ، که اگر مشکلی داره مدیرای عزیز پاک کنند.

لینک دانلود آموزش *informit.com (LiveLessons) - OpenGL Essentials * که اگه تو نت بزنید سایتشو میتونید ببینید اونجا خلاصه درسها رو هم گفته.
من خودم دارم دان میکنم هنوز خبر ندارم کیفیت آموزشیش چطوریه امیدوارم که خوب باشه.

لینک دانلود :informit.com (LiveLessons) - OpenGL Essentials (3dtotal.ir).part01.rar - 150.0 MB
informit.com (LiveLessons) - OpenGL Essentials (3dtotal.ir).part02.rar - 150.0 MB
informit.com (LiveLessons) - OpenGL Essentials (3dtotal.ir).part03.rar - 150.0 MB
informit.com (LiveLessons) - OpenGL Essentials (3dtotal.ir).part04.rar - 150.0 MB
informit.com (LiveLessons) - OpenGL Essentials (3dtotal.ir).part05.rar - 150.0 MB
informit.com (LiveLessons) - OpenGL Essentials (3dtotal.ir).part06.rar - 150.0 MB
informit.com (LiveLessons) - OpenGL Essentials (3dtotal.ir).part07.rar - 150.0 MB
informit.com (LiveLessons) - OpenGL Essentials (3dtotal.ir).part08.rar - 150.0 MB
informit.com (LiveLessons) - OpenGL Essentials (3dtotal.ir).part09.rar - 150.0 MB
informit.com (LiveLessons) - OpenGL Essentials (3dtotal.ir).part10.rar - 150.0 MB
informit.com (LiveLessons) - OpenGL Essentials (3dtotal.ir).part11.rar - 16.8 MB

----------


## FatemehRashidi

دوست عزیز لینک  فایل ها هیچکدوم یافت نمیشه ادرسی که  دادین هم  به زبان اینگلیسی هستش لطف کنید لینک اموزش فارسی بفرستین

----------

